
Java is subtracting these two times (in 1927) giving a strange result - ruchi
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6841333/why-is-subtracting-these-two-times-in-1927-giving-a-strange-result
======
iradik
Time should be used for entertainment purposes only.

